# Awesome bread recipe



## mcgibbonx (Jan 5, 2007)

I make 100 loaves a day in our restaurant )deli( based on this recipe.  It turns out the best bread for sandwiches, (toast it first please) and omg.  Great recipe and easy too...
Double it if you have a kitchen-aid and you will be quite happy.
Makes one 9-inch loaf
	I cut and pasted this from my site so pardon the whatever:

This is the base for the bread recipe we use in Banjo's Sammich Co.
There are few things better than home made bread, but oh my, can it be a bit of a pain when you start.  Dont let that scare you though, when you figure out what works best for you, go with it.
If you have a kitchen-aid, use it.  If you dont, buy one.  A food processor will get you buy in a pinch or if you want to work out your forearms, use your hands.
The recipe at Banjo's is of course a lot bigger, and you can double or triple this recipe.  If you start to triple it though, use a bit more flour and a little less butter.


Makes one 9-inch loaf
    •      1 1/3 cups whole milk (2% just isnt the same)
    •      1 envelope (2 1/2 teaspoons) rapid-rise yeast
    •      3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, (NEVER use bread flour for this) plus more if necessary
    •      2 tablespoons sugar (white granulated)   
    •      2 teaspoons salt (good ol' table salt)
    •      2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and cooled (I melt it in the microwave, start it in the nuker the same time you start to heat your milk and then refridgerate for 5 minutes)
    •      Nonstick cooking spray
    1     Heat the milk over low heat in a small saucepan until just warm to the touch, (I heat it on high while nuking the butter, use a thermometer for your milk and aim for 110f - 115f, any hotter and you will kill your yeast).  Pour it into a glass measuring cup and whisk in the yeast. Let the mixture stand for 5 minutes to give the yeast a chance to dissolve.
    2     Combine the flour, sugar, and salt in a food processor and pulse 2 or 3 times to combine. With the motor running, pour the milk and yeast mixture and cooled melted butter into the feed tube and process until the dough forms a smooth ball, scraping down the sides of the bowl with a rubber spatula once or twice if necessary. To knead the dough, continue to process for 1 minute.
If you are using a kitchen-aid, use the dough hook (duh) and mix on med low setting until it is all well combined.  You may have to add a little more flour to get it to the right consistency.  This could take about 5 minutes.
    3     Coat the inside of a large mixing bowl with cooking spray. Shape the dough into a rough ball and place it in the bowl. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap or parchment paper and let the dough stand in a warm, draft-free spot until the dough has doubled in size, 1 to 1 1/2 hours.
This part is a bit tricky, you dont want it to over rise, or your gonna have to punch it down and you will end up with bread that just does not seem right.  It does NOT have to double in size.  The longer you let it rise here, the less it will rise after you roll it out.
    4     Coat the inside of a 9x5-inch loaf pan with cooking spray. (I dont bother with a loaf pan at all)  Turn the dough onto a lightly floured work surface and gently press it into a rectangle measuring about 1 inch thick and 9 inches long. Tightly roll the rectangle into a 9-inch-long cylinder and place it in the prepared pan, seam side down. (You can also cut it with a pizza cutter after you roll it out and make two loaves.  Dont roll it too tight either, just flop it into thirds)  Press the dough into the pan so that it touches the sides and reaches into the corners. (Dont fondle your loaf too much or it will not rise the way it should)  Cover the pan with plastic wrap and let the dough rise in a warm, draft-free spot until doubled in size, 1 to 1 1/2 hours.
Again, it does NOT have to double, but it should be looking larger and nicer.  This will happen faster if you did not let it rise as much the first time and it will be fluffier as well.
    5     Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.
    6     Remove the plastic wrap from the loaf pan and place the pan in the oven. Bake the bread until it is golden brown and firm, 40 to 50 minutes. Remove the pan from the oven and turn the bread out onto a wire rack. Let it cool to room temperature before slicing and serving.
At Banjo's we have a convection oven and it takes 9 minutes.  At home it can take as little as a half hour.  But make sure your oven is pre heated!  If you are using a loaf pan, (shudder) you may want to bump up the temp to 375f.  I strongly suggest using a cookie sheet instead or even a pizza stone (pre-heated), this way the bread has a more artisan look to it and it will really help your loaf turn out right.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have to try it out.


----------



## stargazer021 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank-you for the bread recipe. I think I will try it soon. I love bread.


----------



## QSis (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, now, with the bread-baking confidence I've gained from Gretchen's NY Times No-Knead Bread, I might just have to try this turbo-bread.  

Takes a lot less time from flour cannister to chowing down.

But, mcgibbon, how come "toast it first, please".  Is the bread not good just sliced and buttered?

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Cathysue (Jan 24, 2007)

Qsis: Of course it is good enough to just slice, butter and eat.  But only if you indulge while it is still warm from the oven!


----------



## candelbc (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, sounds great.. Thank you for sharing.. I will be giving this one a try this weekend for sure!


----------

